# DIRECTV reciever REFRESH (resend signal) option



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Directv now has a option under account management> MY SYSTEM that gives all your recievers and you can select which one's you want and you can resend a signal. Similar to XM RADIOS radio refresh. 

This is pretty neat, I have had times Ive had to have get a signal resent.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder.
They re-added it about two months ago.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Now if they would just add back the ability activate your own receivers so you don't have to call and talk to anyone.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Why did they remove that option? That would be handy to have again.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

All I know is that it was removed a long time ago when I tried to activate my first HR10-250.
Something about needing more numbers off the receiver, I guess they couldn't put the field into their webpage?????


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

probably a "moving" countermeasure.......


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> Something about needing more numbers off the receiver, I guess they couldn't put the field into their webpage?????


!rolling
yyyya, riiiight.
CSR's will say anything, won't they.
:nono2: 
They just want to keep better track of the customer's history and the equipment being hooked up before they authorize it, because it was "too easy" to do it via the webpage.


----------

